# Dell Inspiron 1521 Audio drivers



## DWIlkins (Apr 11, 2008)

Where can I find audio drivers for DELL INspiron 1521 audio drivers


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

hi DWIlkins,

try here: http://support.dell.com/support/dow...D=INS_PNT_PM_1521&os=WLH&osl=en&catid=&impid=

you should select what OS you are on and it will give you the applicable drivers.


----------

